# Hi Everyone, Newbie with some question



## rp23g7 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, I just thought i would introduce myself here and ask my questions.

My wife is looking at a 2004 350Z, Automatic with a 3.5L and 90,000 miles.

What are some common things to look for on these cars and common repairs? I assume with 90,000 miles most of the common repairs have been done.

what should i expect?

Thanks


----------



## pa350z (Mar 21, 2011)

They EAT tires. Remember, you can not rotate the tires and to have the performance these wonderful machines were made for, you need soft summer wear tires.


----------



## rp23g7 (Mar 20, 2011)

i have read that but after researching that was solved by a TSB stating that Nissan had the wrong alignment specs, the Infiniti G35 had the same issue.


----------

